# testing inexpensive track from the phillipines..



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Received 2000 feet of test track from a friend who works in an alloy/brass foundry in the philipines ,the track is string cast and rolled cold for fairly easy bending with a trackbender but solid enough to tolerate walking on it,i am tearing up my 1000ft of aristo track and sell it really cheap


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Please remember that "for sale" items are limited to the Classified section. Please list the specifics of the track you are selling there, then post a link to the ad within this thread. 

In the mean time, we'd love to see photos of this new track! 

Later, 

K


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

What code is the new track, anyone importing it?


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 01 Apr 2013 09:20 AM 
Please remember that "for sale" items are limited to the Classified section. Please list the specifics of the track you are selling there, then post a link to the ad within this thread. 

In the mean time, we'd love to see photos of this new track! 

Later, 

K 

Dang, looks like you bit!


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

This one was clever. 

Steve


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

That would go well with the new ocean front property I just purchased in Nebraska.


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Sounds like some people have nothing better to do.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

What would this place be without a little harmless April fools tomfoolory?


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Golf clap for Manfred!


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you guy's,1rst time i tried to make a sale on" April First" 

Manfred


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Manfred... and I was ready to order 7000 feet for my BIG expansion... LOL!!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Blast it all, I knew I'd get hooked on at least one today... Good one! 

Jim, does that mean I shouldn't develop a golf-cart-mounted steadycam? 

Later, 

K


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

This track from the Philippines will take you the long way to the airport.









Andrew


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh dear, this is embarrassing!
After reading the initial posting yesterday, I went straight outside and started to pull up all my track, and just finished today.
I was so busy that I didn't have time to look at MLS since then. 
I guess that I should have waited!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Gee David, I sure hope it is still the first in Delta BC!!! I know the international date line is somewhere to the west of here...I thought it was farther than British Columbia though! Perhaps you pulled its leg a bit to the east just this once.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Since you got it up,no need to put it down again; How much for the bundle? 

Manfred


----------



## Kurt Sykes (Feb 28, 2008)

Is there a market for used code 250 sunset valley track? 

Kurt


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------

